# [SOLVED] MS Wireless Laser Mouse 5000 intermittent?



## 1parkpointer (Aug 6, 2007)

Have a problem with (6 mos old) MS Wireless Laser Mouse 5000. The problem of it intermittently working has steadily gotten more common. I tried new batteries, pushing the connect button on the bottom, reinstalling the software, and searching for updates (none available). The only thing that brings it back to life is pulling the USB connection out and waiting @15 seconds. 
It usually acts up when not in use for periods longer than 15 to 20 minutes. While I'm typing up documents, I generally use keyboard shortcuts rather than use the mouse to move around the pages. 
The intermittent activity occurs both with the Mac software and the Windows software. The mouse simply freezes up and then I have to disconnect the Wireless Receiver and reconnect after about 15 seconds of waiting.
Has anyone experienced anything like this before? Is there a fix?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MS Wireless Laser Mouse 5000 intermittent?*

I have a Logitec cordless optical trackman and occasionally had problems when the receiver was located under the monitor. I moved the receiver to the other side of the phone and now it only acts up when the phone rings. Probably had something to do with the EM field generated by the monitor.


----------



## 1parkpointer (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: MS Wireless Laser Mouse 5000 intermittent?*

My iMac computer sits in the center of a particle board computer desk. I've located the wireless receiver for the mouse under the computer desk table top; about 18-inches from the mouse which is in line of sight on the pull-out drawer with the keyboard. 
The receiver is about 5-inches below the computer/monitor (Apple iMac) hanging in a clear plastic pocket with the receiver in plain sight of the mouse.
I can't imagine too much Electrical Magnetic problems, but I checked for errant signals and found only those emitted by the receiver.
I tried something this evening, and changed from rechargeable batteries to regular alkaline. Someone at work suggested there might be something going on with the other batteries when they start to died down.


----------



## g2c (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: MS Wireless Laser Mouse 5000 intermittent?*

I am using this mouse on my pavilion notebook which has Bluetooth. It has intermittent behavior. Once it freezes, I have to wait some time, usually less then 30 seconds then it restarts

guy


----------



## g2c (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: MS Wireless Laser Mouse 5000 intermittent?*

i found the reason. The problem started after i installed Nokia synchronizer. It
must have played dirty tricks with the Bluetooth, assuming it is the only software using Bluetooth . Once removed all returned into order


----------

